# Another snake story



## cagey (Mar 25, 2015)

http://www.news.com.au/technology/s...al-snake-catcher/story-fnjwkt0b-1227278610241


----------



## Bushman (Mar 26, 2015)

"he has been bitten more than a dozen times this past season alone ? with more than 100 bites in his lifetime."!


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 26, 2015)

Bushman said:


> "he has been bitten more than a dozen times this past season alone ? with more than 100 bites in his lifetime."!



I had the same thought. While I have a great respect for anyone in this line of work this sounds like only a matter of time before he gets a nibble from the wrong kind of snake.
Might be a good idea to consider a career change & get into something less dangerous.


----------



## onelife (Mar 26, 2015)

ha funny to put a green tree snake and carpet pythons under the heading of him removing worlds deadliest creatures


----------

